

Teens are spending an average of 11.5 hours online, yet... - koblas
http://ypulse.com/archives/2008/06/ypulse_research_5.php
Here are just a few highlights from a commercial report on Teens &#38; The Internet -- the full report of course is for sale, but the highlights are interesting alone.
======
xlnt
So did anyone else assume it was 11.5 hours per _day_?

And then wonder how they managed it with 8 hours of school, and 5 hours of tv,
per day?

~~~
jcl
By multitasking, I assume. :)

